# New sponsor here



## Kublai (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi,we are a new sponsor here at IM and we are very happy to be here.Alot of good info here and we look foward to help you reach your bodybuilding goals!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2012)

Kublai, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Sep 15, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## charley (Sep 15, 2012)

*

 welcome !!
*


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

